# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nje pyetje

## StormAngel

Kjo pyetje nuk eshte as verejtje e as keshille, thjeshte ua lej atyre qe munden nqs duan te me pergjigjen disa pyetjeve te thjeshta.

1.C`ndodh me gjithe kaq moderator neper forume?
2.Mendoni se keshtu puna e moderatorllekut do jete me efektive?
3.Dhe nqs po, pse kjo e njejta nuk u be me perpara?

Falemnderit
Shpresoj nuk do e kuptoni si ironi kete pyetje, sepse thene drejte nuk ka fare nga ajo.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bledari

StormAngel pershendetje.

Atehere per moderatoret ka lidhje me ndarjen e seksioneve midis smod dhe admin. Gjithashtu ka disa forume te cilet nuk kane mod. dhe ne kete menyre vizitoret dine kujt ti drejtohen kur kane probleme. 

Me Respekt
Bledari

----------


## leci

Pershendetje Stormangel.

1.Ku i sheh gjithe keto moderatore?Ata qe ishin,e po ata jane.Fakti qe sheh edhe emrat e smo dhe admin afer atyre te mod,eshte per te nenvizuar seksionet ne forum qe çdonjeri nga smo dhe admin ka persiper.
2.Kur te plotesohet forumi me moderatore,sepse akoma nuk eshte bere, sigurisht do te jete me e lehte dhe efektiv puna e tyre.
3.Mbi kete pike lej dikush tjeter te pergjgjet,edhe pse nuk ka rendesi çfare nuk eshte bere me pare,por çfare behet per te permiresuar mbarevajtjen e forumit.Qe tegjithe duam apo jo?

Kush nuk shkruan me ironi nuk ka pse te kerkoje te mos keqkuptohet.Ti je perhere i respektuar Storm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

E kuptova
Dmth nuk qenka problem i kodit te forumit por thjeshte eshte bere per vezhgim me te mire forumor. :shkelje syri: 
Ju falemnderit

Tema mund edhe te mbyllet

----------

